# Flap reconstruction



## ktden (May 20, 2009)

Physician excised 1.1 cm malignant lesion nasal ala, did bilobed nasal transposition flap 2 x 1.2m .


----------



## magnolia1 (May 20, 2009)

Cpt 14060


----------



## ktden (May 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot that is how I coded it.  I just wanted to be sure.


----------

